# Approx. how many 3x4 big bales can I get off 100 acres of alfalfa?



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

How many 3x4 square big bales can I get off of 100 acres of a normal alfalfa stand. Bales probably weighing 1300 pounds. Plz help?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

That would depend on when the farmer catches you. If you go at night you may get more.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

I assume you are irrigated being in Central CA. We tend to average 2.5 ton on first cutting irrigated Alfalfa if it is not too rank. That = 5,000#/Ac /1,300# bales = 3.85 bales/ac X 100ac = 385 bales. A lot depends on maturity of the hay and the quality & age of the stand as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A lot depends on how many cuttings you're shooting for, more cuttings result in less quantity but higher quality. While less cuttings is higher quantity but lower quality.


----------

